# Potential Buy/ Ex Racer



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hard to tell from either video but he seems a bit stiff in his back end movement. The steepness of his croup will affect how well he can use himself from behind to create the impulsion needed for dressage but how seriously do you want to compete - what sort of level?
His racing breeding really has no impact on his ability to be a dressage horse unless any of his siblings went on the perform well in that sport


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh I know, it's just fun that he has such impressive breeding!!

I would like to be competitive enough to be able to have fun at shows and have a decent chance to win - but I don't plan on anything more than local, rated shows. Also - I don't plan on showing every weekend - just a few in the summer.

What I really want is a good horse to learn on and that I can bring along to his full potential. Maybe schooling 3rd level?

Thanks for you feedback - not sure if all of that made any sense


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you want to put any amount of time, effort and of course cash into training a horse for a specific thing then its probably best to look for one that starts out with everything on its side - I'm not sure this horse has that going for him


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Stiff behind at the trot. Maybe a back issue. Maybe just hurts to trot on a hard surface. 

I like him too.. but he would need a total PPE to find out how much it will cost to get him sound.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Agree! may just be the hard surface, but he has a gorgeous front end, and seems so NOBLE!!!

Nancy


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for you inputs - I really like him too.

I definitely will get a PPE. This would be my first "purchase" of a horse (my other was adopted). Do I just contact a local vet around the horse to come out and do an exam?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If I was you I'd go back and look at him again, see if you can get them to show you how he goes under saddle and ride him yourself before you commit to paying for a PPE
If you can do that then use your own vet or a local one to you that someone you know recommends as being knowledgeable about horses - I don't know about the US but in the UK we have mixed animal practices and they aren't always great horse vets


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I haven't gone and looked yet - it's over a 4 hour drive, so I wanted to post on here for some initial thoughts first.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

As this is a Canter horse you will not be able to ride it. They are strict about that.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a trainer listing, not a horse owned by Canter...not sure if that is still the policy.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Look under their FAQ section. Guess some may let you, others may not.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A PPE will/should include Xrays and blood work. Quite expensive usually.. and an exam that discusses why he is stiff behind to boot. The exam may well run $300 to $500. That is a lot.. and it may get you not buying the horse. HOWEVER, if the horse is mechanically unsound for some reason, fixing or maintaining can run into thousands of dollars.

A favorite saying of mine when looking at an Ex Racehorse GELDING is you can't race the papers... you got to race the horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think I would be really put off travelling that far - or paying for a PPE - for a horse I couldn't sit on - obviously the sitting on bit wouldn't apply to a youngster - but some OTTB's can be so wired when they get a rider on them they never really work for dressage and can take ages to settle down


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

OTTBs can definitely be a lot of work to recondition... But I like them 8D


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So do I - my early years were spent hanging out on a racing yard as my Grandfather was an enthusiast, the first horse I ever sat on - too young to even remember was a chestnut TB mare!!!
They can have so much scope and courage but they can also come with an awful lot of mental and physical baggage


----------

